# MOOG rear coil springs



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

does anybody have a reference to give me for buying Moog rear coil springs for my Pontiac GTO 65;
I don't want to screw up with the order; is it a square end, pigtail end, tangential end?
what installed length if I want my car horizontal? (no drop)
there are several references "compatible" with GTO 65, but very different one from the other;
so very confusing for me, and since I order from abroad, I don't want to send them back if I'm wrong!

please help!!:crying:


----------

